# auto dosing dry fert with Eheim autofeeder



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking of using Eheim autofeeder to auto-dose dry fert. My main concern is can KNO3,KH2PO4,K2SO4 and Plantex CSM+B be mixed together to use only one feeder? Or may be Macro in 1 feeder and micro in another? The second issue might be that the fert amount can be inconsistent as the reservoir going from full to empty. Has anyone successfully used this method?
Thanks


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Using the Autofeeder to dose dry.... That is interesting. You wouldn't have the compatibilty and stability problems that you have with liquids. Also powder volumes would be easily within its capacity (roughly 80 ml).

You'd need to make a homogenous blend of the solids you list - which would be a PITA. But, it could possibly be achieved by solublizing all components, boiling off the water, and then ball mixing the mass left over to a particle size that would flow consistently in the autofeeder. Not perfect, but intriguing.

This could be a business for somebody - maybe Greg Watson.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting idea...

The only possible issue that I can see is the consistency in the quantity dosed... on the other hand, the quantity dosed doesn't need to be that exact.

Normally you don't want to combine Fe (CSM+B) with KH2PO4 but it shouldn't be an issue in the case of mixing powders together? Not sure here but I don't see how the Fe could combine with the PO4 in powder form. However when the two hit the water in the tank at the same time and in the same place that may cause a precipitation problem. Making sure that the the powders hit the water in an area with good flow would reduce the risk.

If you give this a try, keep us updated!

By the way, you could also go the liquid fert route using an Eheim liquidoser. Same unit as the Ehiem autofeeder but the container is made for dosing liquids.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

Watch for clumping with the dry feeder. You'd need several Liquidosers to supply an averaged sized tank with EI levels of ferts. They're just not soluble enough to make that worth your while - you max out at about 10mL/day with 1 Liquidoser.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Good point about the liquidoser; probably ok for micros though.

Another thought on the powders: the powders have a different consistency (KH2PO4 is more "granular" than KNO3) and this may cause an issue in dosing amounts. I think this issue is similar to the one Tonka brought up.


----------



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

Right now i'll just try to make it as simple as possible by pouring all the ferts into a container to mix them and then into the autofeeder they go. Hopefully the ratio inconsistency will be negligible. I'm using EI anyway. I'll give it a try and keep you posted.
Thanks


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you already have the Eheim? If not, you could try the Lifegard Auto Feeder instead. You can measure the exact proportion and put it in each individual compartment.


----------



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

I already have an Eheim. I heard about the Lifeguard but I think it's only for up to a week. With an Eheim, I can auto dose for a longer time. Of course it won't be as accurate as the Lifeguard but I guess it should be OK


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I've thought about that before, keep us updated on how it works. Are you going to be measuring levels to see if there's a difference?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. I was going buy an autofeeder to dose everything dry. Keep us updated.


----------



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

How many days will the Eheim dose? Ive been thinking of doing this... curious to see if it works.


----------



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

Keep us posted on your experiment. I want to do the same thing and I already have an Ehiem Autofeeder.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I used a fish feeder to dose dry ferts. It worked really well until the humidity caused the ferts to clump and it burned the feeder when it stopped turning. If I had hooked up an air pump it might have worked better. Just a thought.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Jookie said:


> I used a fish feeder to dose dry ferts. It worked really well until the humidity caused the ferts to clump and it burned the feeder when it stopped turning. If I had hooked up an air pump it might have worked better. Just a thought.


Yes, I can see that being an issue. However, the Eheim autofeeder has a built-in fan/aeration capability that works pretty well for keeping food dry... don't know how well it would to with powders?


----------

